# Kids retruning to school in E. Mosul , nothing to do with trump



## Penelope (Jan 26, 2017)

> Iraqi children flocking back to east Mosul schools
> 
> Over 30 schools reopened this week and a total of 16,000 children were enrolled
> 
> ...



Yes they , the Iraqis  took E. Mosul with the help of American soldiers, and now the Iraqis want to know if the American soldiers are there to steal the oil, since Trump said we should of taken their oil and we still might have a chance.  So now they are looking with suspicion at the American soldiers as the PM said he wasn't sure what Trump meant.

Oh the last several days of Obama presidency he sent planes over to Libya and bombed some ISIS big players.

For you fox watches who do not know the other side of the news.

Trump, is going to be the biggest disaster this country has seen.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jan 26, 2017)

How on earth did you connect Trump with this? You loons are over the edge and obsessed


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 26, 2017)

Penelope said:


> > Iraqi children flocking back to east Mosul schools
> >
> > Over 30 schools reopened this week and a total of 16,000 children were enrolled
> >
> ...



Trump, CLEARLY, stated that his plan was to deprive  ISIS of oil------he did not suggest that he would drain Iraq of its oil resources.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 26, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> How on earth did you connect Trump with this? You loons are over the edge and obsessed



penny did not invent it------she parrots the islamo Nazi literature


----------



## Penelope (Jan 26, 2017)

Well that is Iraq's oil and we should not touch it, now he says we may have another chance.  We do not enter uninvited into countries , and live there and take all they have, we are not living in the OT.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 26, 2017)

The PM is Shiite , good thing, more progressive, and I'm sure SA can't stand it, they are ISIS. Time for Iran to stop the genocide in Yemen as well.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 26, 2017)

The US airforce has started to actually hit ISIS in Mosul. Previously, the army and the militias were attacked.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 26, 2017)

Penelope said:


> The PM is Shiite , good thing, more progressive, and I'm sure SA can't stand it, they are ISIS. Time for Iran to stop the genocide in Yemen as well.



Iran supports the genocide in Iran-----it is being done by HOUTHIS which is the Shiite minority in Yemen ---armed by Iran and elements of HEZBOLLAH which is the proxy-
army of Shiites armed and controlled by Iran.  -------Of course I  (and Yemenis)  agree that Iran should get its filth out of Yemen      (anyone interested----talk to a Yemeni here in the USA------there are lots and more coming to escape the filth galvanized by
Iran there----Yemen is AFTER both the oil in south Yemen AND the Yemeni seaports AND seeks a path INTO SAUDI ARABIA.    Iranian forces have already made forays into Saudi Arabia


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 26, 2017)

Penelope said:


> Oh the last several days of Obama presidency he sent planes over to Libya and bombed some ISIS big players.


Libya was a stable country with no ISIS before Obama / Hillary decided to kill the leader and bomb the people.

Now it's a chaotic failed state being ruled by warlord's and radical's.   .......


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 26, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Oh the last several days of Obama presidency he sent planes over to Libya and bombed some ISIS big players.
> ...



Libya was a stable oil producing country which financed world terrorism for the
glory of  KHadaffy duck and daffy allah.     The ambitions of Khadaffy were consistent with those of isis


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 26, 2017)

Penelope said:


> The PM is Shiite , good thing, more progressive, and I'm sure SA can't stand it, they are ISIS. Time for Iran to stop the genocide in Yemen as well.



Isis has an ambition to grab the big black turd in the desert just as do the Shiite
shit.     The Saudis oppose both


----------



## Penelope (Jan 26, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Oh the last several days of Obama presidency he sent planes over to Libya and bombed some ISIS big players.
> ...



No Bernard Levy a French Jew. He financed the revolution.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 26, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > The PM is Shiite , good thing, more progressive, and I'm sure SA can't stand it, they are ISIS. Time for Iran to stop the genocide in Yemen as well.
> ...



The Saudis are Isis, Qatar, who wants to put a pipeline across Syria, and the Israelites are on the side of the rebellion.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 26, 2017)

Penelope said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


The Libyan War, brought to you by Bernard-Henri Levy  - France 24

who is he with, Chris Stevens:
Bernard-Henri Levy: criminal philosopher | GLOBAL REVOLUTIONARY ALLIANCE


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 26, 2017)

Penelope said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



the French Revolution------so someone made him king of Libya?


----------



## Penelope (Jan 26, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



No he is involved in Syria now. He is a jew, pro Zionist.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 26, 2017)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



what rebellion? -------the  Houthis from Hell?      Your sentence is not clear------who wants to put a pipeline across Syria ?       from where to where?


----------



## Penelope (Jan 26, 2017)

This is the documentary: The Oak of Tobruk, on September 11, 2012, just hours before the Benghazi attack.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 26, 2017)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



oh-------he is in Syria now?     What is he doing there?


Penelope said:


> This is the documentary: The Oak of Tobruk, on September 11, 2012, just hours before the Benghazi attack.



what does that have to do with your assertion that Bernard Levy is now in Syria.  
What does the showing of the movie have to do with the timing of the Benghazi attack?     How was Libya related to your claim of a proposed oil pipeline?    Libya
wanted to put an oil pipeline thru Syria ?      what for?


----------



## heil hitler (Mar 29, 2017)

Penelope said:


> > Iraqi children flocking back to east Mosul schools
> >
> > Over 30 schools reopened this week and a total of 16,000 children were enrolled
> >
> ...


We already got our piece of their oil revenue. They trade their oil in dollars. Both they, and you are to economically thick to grasp this apparently.


----------



## Penelope (Mar 30, 2017)

heil hitler said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > > Iraqi children flocking back to east Mosul schools
> ...



Such is the reason for the Iraq war,  apparently Trump is too thick to grasp it, but he is just repeating what he is told. He meant to take  control of Iraq, lock stock and barrel.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 30, 2017)

Penelope said:


> heil hitler said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



who meant to take control of Iraq---- "lock stock and barrel"  ?     whoever it
was------did he?


----------



## Penelope (Mar 30, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > heil hitler said:
> ...



Have to ask him.


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 30, 2017)

This is all good for these little kids.

Most kids love playing in school.

And friends.

And school lunches.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 30, 2017)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




who?


----------



## Penelope (Mar 30, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Trump. He said we should of taken their oil and then he said and maybe we still can.  (in one of his utterances)


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 30, 2017)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



"taken their oil" ------means 'taking over the country lock stock and barrel"   in
the cesspit which is your home?      I did not interpret his off-hand remark in
that manner-------to me it meant that whilst the US was there and in control----it
should have taken control of some of the country's assets in order to defray
OUR  costs.  We did service in Iraq-----we rid the country of your fave genocidal
nut  at GREAT COST to us


----------



## heil hitler (Mar 30, 2017)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


We already have a piece of their oil revenues. It is called the Petro Dollar. The global exchange of commodities requires a common exchange medium. The USD.
You libs are thick as pig shit.


----------

